# Funcionamiento del Anemometro (Medicion del viento)



## tu jefa (Sep 11, 2011)

​*Anemometro.*
Por definicion es un instrumento el cual se encarga de medir la velocidad del viento, la dirección y la intesidad del mismo para luego transformarla en una señal acorde a los requerimientos de cada usuario, como son una señal análogica o digital.

"Nosotros solo nos enfocaremos en la velocidad del viento"

La mayoria de las personas que realizan un anemometro no toman encuentra varios detalles... el radio de los captores del viento, el perimetro de circulo divido donde  los sensores se interrupen y la friccion donde esta apoyado(es algo mediocre) y varios se preguntaran... 
¿y esto que tiene que ver o porque afecta la medición?
Es algo sencillo.....(de secundaria XDD)

Primero tomaremos la unidad a realizar la medicion m/s y para no complicar, una revolucion va ser un metro y con esto por aca revolucion q realize en un segundo es = a 1 m/s
sí, perimetro= 1metro

pi*Diametro= perimetro  despejamos   perimetro/pi=Diametro       

1/3.1416=.3183metro=31.83cm
(los captores y el circulo dividido)

para tener mas mayor velocidad de respuesta del sensor, dividiremos nuestro circulo en 8 ranuras.
sí, circulo=360º

360º/8 ranuras= 45º(las ranuras se pueden sustituir por imanes insertados en el circulo)
8 pulsos= 1 revolucion=1 metro

La forma de los captores no deben generar turbulencia(la forma ideal es la del huevo)


Atencion si los captores y el circulo dividido estan muy lejos del centro del eje, la velocidad de giro del instrumento disminuye y aumenta el torque por lo tanto afecta la señal.

Para reducir el diametro de los captores y del circulo dividido, relacionamos los pulsos y el diametro de ambos...

sí diametro=32 cm  1rev=>8 pulsos/s
   diametro=8 cm   1rev=>32 pulsos/s
Comunmente para realizar la medición, se usan sensores opticos y de efecto Hall del tipo conmutador(switching ó digital) siendo el segundo el ideal ya que estos generan una señal cuadrada facil de interpretar por la presencia de un campo magnetico, para luego ser comparada con un pulso de 1 segundo, usando microcontroladores con cristal o un arreglo logico con un timer 555.

Con respecto a la fricción solo se debe observar que no se bloque el giro del instrumento.
(Corriganme si me equivoco)
Saludos


----------



## tu jefa (Nov 2, 2011)

Algunas partes del anemometro.
Saludos.


----------



## foso (Nov 2, 2011)

y si le conectas un motor(generador) de continua y medis la tensión de salida ? será lineal la relación entre la velocidad del viento y la velocidad angular del anemómetro ?


----------



## tu jefa (Nov 2, 2011)

Segun tengo entendido un generador no tiene un comportamiento totalmente lineal; investige un poco del tema en un libro de maquinas electricas y resulta que el nucleo laminado de hierro se satura llegando a un limite de intensidad de campo no siendo proporcional a la velocidad angular si aceleras un dinamo va llegar un momento en que el aumento de voltaje sea minimo logaritmico
Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 3, 2011)

Interesante tu analisis , jefa!
Justamente trabajo con estos dispositivos ( son marca SIAP italianos ) .
Efectivamente la velocidad de rotacion TEORICA dependera del diametro de los sensores , en un caso ideal la velocidad tangencial de la coperola sera la del viento , como en un barco de vela ideal tiene una velocidad igual a la del viento .
En realidad lo que se da es una velocidad menor , por el rozamiento de los rodamientos del eje y supongo, la friccion de la parte inversa de la coperola que "vuelve" .
Determinar dicho coeficiente no debe ser facil , ya que no veo forma elemental de tener una velocidad de viento calibrada , quiza en algun tunel aerodinamico ....
Me parece que los sensores opticos son los mas apropiados, los imanes siempre van a producir un frenado al pasar por el sensor ... pensaste en una ruedita y sensor de mouse ??


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 3, 2011)

Hola Colegas, pregunto, para disminuir la friccion al minimo del anemometro supuestamente debe estar su eje perfectamente "perpendicular" al suelo. Ademas colocar una especie de cobertor rodeando solo 180Grados por ejem. al mecanismo en una posicion precisa para que solo el aire circulante impulse la coperola que nos interesa. Mejoraria la precision de lectura?.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 3, 2011)

Roberto: nunca lo he visto implementado asi como decis , cubierto , TODOS los sensores que he visto son abiertos y debe tener su motivo , aun si la parte que "vuelve" esta a resguardo del viento , lo mismo sufre rozamiento . Debe ser poco lo que se gana , ademas DEBERIAS ORIENTAR LA COBERTURA CON LA DIRECCION DEL VIENTO .


----------



## tu jefa (Nov 3, 2011)

si observan las imagenes adjuntas en el anemometro yo use la misma levitacion de los imanes para eliminar una parte de la friccion y con estos pequeños imanes los coloque en un sensor efecto hall ¿como lo use? la mayor parte de los sensores de efecto hall solo pueden ser activados por un solo polo magnetico ya sea norte o sur y con esta misma caracteristica mate dos pajaros de 1 tiro... me levita el instrumento y apunto el sensor hall hacia los 4 pequeños imanes y la señal la mando a un frecuenciometro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2011)

Nosotros usábamos de este estilo , y en verdad no se que ventaja o desventaja tenga en cuanto a la precisión respecto al otro modelo de paletas , a excepción de la direccionalidad.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 3, 2011)

buena la idea de la levitacion ... no se alcanza a ver bien en la foto. 
Pregunta : los imanes tienen un tamaño importante , no te afecta al balanceo? , en los que he tenido eran sumamente cuidadosos con esto....


----------



## tu jefa (Nov 4, 2011)

Un problema que tengo es que el centro del disco donde va el eje, no esta totalmente justo al diametro del mismo eje y pues llega un punto que a una velocidad se frena por hacer un efecto giroscopico (El orificio del disco baila en el eje)

Con respecto a los imanes no me genera problema a menos que esten a diferente altura por lo demas gira muy bien..... lo he puesto a prueba en la azotea, sin frecuenciometro y no se frena.

ahora lo unico que necesito hacer es el frecuenciometro a mayor resolución....la resolucion actual es de 1 hz xd y necesito hacerlo a .01hz

Saludos.


----------



## NarXEh (Nov 4, 2011)

Buenas!

excelente invención, felicitaciones!

Si bien no lo usaria con ese fin, se me ocurren algunos otros en los que si 

saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 5, 2011)

La resolucion la aumentarias con un sensor optico ... la cantidad de ranuras que puedes hacerle es mucho mayor... te vuelvo a decir que pienses en la ruedita del mouse .

Respecto al rozamiento , no te queda otra que buscar rodamientos .


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 5, 2011)

Hola jefa, interesante tu planteo, hace unos pocos días propuse "Diez pruebas con magnetismo" (Soy docente) y casualmente una de las pruebas estaba referida a un generador eólico demostrativo que se podía convertir fácilmente en anemómetro, alguien mas arriba comentó usar un motor de CC, la falta de linealidad creo que es un problema menor considerando las herramientas de las que podemos disponer, se hace una curva midiendo la dc a distintas velocidades, (la opción es ir en el auto y sacar el anemómetro por la ventanilla controlando la velocidad) una vez tenemos la curva vemos si se ajusta a alguna función, si es asi? fantástico, y si no igual, los datos los ponemos en un sketch para arduino y leemos directo la velocidad del viento.
Pongo el link al blog, la prueba es la numero 8 http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2011/10/08/diez-pruebas-con-magnetismo/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 5, 2011)

La idea del auto es buena siempre y cuando no haya nada de viento afuera...

porque...qué pasa si me sopla un viento de cola a 10km/H, la velocidad final sería la del auto menos loas 10km/h

ahora qué pasa si me sopla viento en contra? a no se, 20km/h, la velocidad que tomaría el anemómetro sería la velocidad del auto más los 20km/h del viento

hay que tener cuidado con esas pruebas...

lo mejor es calibrarlo con algún otro aparatejo


----------



## NarXEh (Nov 5, 2011)

Buenas!



AntonioAA dijo:


> La resolucion la aumentarias con un sensor optico ... la cantidad de ranuras que puedes hacerle es mucho mayor... te vuelvo a decir que pienses en la ruedita del mouse .
> 
> Respecto al rozamiento , no te queda otra que buscar rodamientos .



Exacto! 

Hay varios sensores (hice un curso de inyeccion electronica hace unos años) utilizaban sensores de efecto Hall.... de todos modos.... asi como se puede obtener mas exactitud es mucho mas elaborado hacer el encoder optico.

saludos!


----------



## tu jefa (Nov 5, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> te vuelvo a decir que pienses en la ruedita del mouse .
> 
> Respecto al rozamiento , no te queda otra que buscar rodamientos .




ya habia contemplado el sensor optico del mouse pero por la forma en que opera al anemometro no es posible usar el sensor del mouse ya que el giro lo hace el disco no el eje; el eje solo es un apoyo y si lo adapto se complica el asunto.

otra opcion jddo con de efecto hall D es aumentar el numero de imanes en el disco de 4 a 8 o 16.

Por el momento no tengo camara xd mas adelante les muestro el sensor 

Por fin resolví el problema del giro...le coloque un pequeño buje de laton con un poco de wd-40


----------



## poseidoaqp (Dic 13, 2011)

Bueno io hice un anemetro como comento se comento en uno de los post de la no linealidad de salida
Io use un motor DC para el anemometro, para este caso lo que obtuve a la salida es una señal senoidal que varia en frecuencia, lo que unico que hay que hacer es un circuito de acondicionamiento para linealizar la señal y luego trabajar con un ADC, ia sea de un pic o cualquier microcontrolador.


----------



## unifim (Dic 8, 2017)

Hola, una consulta, tengo un anemómetro UT363 que mide velocidad de viento y temperatura (se muestra en las imágenes), exactamente no se cual de ellos es el que mide los pulsos para calcular la velocidad, según pienso es el de color negro completo. Lo que pretendo es sacar la parte de las hélices con su soporte + sensor (pienso que es magnetico) para luego llevar la señal a un microcontrolador y ahi programar para el conteo de los pulsos, el problema que tengo es que el sensor es de solo 2 cables y pensé que éste actuaba como un switch pero lo probe aparte alimentadolo con 5v y una resistencia-led en serie y al inicio el led esta encendido (pensé que era como switch NC) pero al acercar un iman  al sensor no hay ningun cambio y al acercar las aspas de las hélices tampoco se ve el cambio de estado. por fa*vor* alguien sabe como funcionan éstos anemometros, mas que todo el sensor con con las hélices? ayuda por fa*vor*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2017)

Medido a tester , que resistencia tiene en un sentido y en el inverso ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 8, 2017)

Hola, seguramente el sensor manifiesta pequeños cambios de corriente al estar sometido o no a campos magnéticos. Deberás medir con un microamperímetro.


----------



## unifim (Dic 8, 2017)

Hola, gracias por las respuestas

DOSMETROS: medi la resistencia y tiene un valor de 60.2 ohm
Gudino Roberto duberlin: mañana que vaya a mi centro conseguire un microamperimetro para probarlo, ahorita tengo un simple multimetro.

primeramente tengo dudas de que el que estoy considerando sea el sensor para medición de los pulsos de las hélices, estoy en lo correcto?

el led se mantiene tal como muestro en la imagen, siempre encendido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2017)

Mide lo mismo al derecho que al revés ?

Que tensión de alimentación tiene estando soldado al equipo ?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 8, 2017)

Eso se parece más a un sensor óptico un emisor y un receptor


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 8, 2017)

unifim dijo:


> Hola, gracias por las respuestas
> 
> DOSMETROS: medi la resistencia y tiene un valor de 60.2 ohm
> Gudino Roberto duberlin: mañana que vaya a mi centro conseguire un microamperimetro para probarlo, ahorita tengo un simple multimetro.
> ...



Prueba con un multímetro en modo miliamperimetro.
Puede que el sensor, sea un simple devanado. En ese caso hay que utilizar un amplificador y acondicionar la señal, para que alcance un carácter de niveles lógicos.


----------



## unifim (Dic 8, 2017)

Perdon por la demora

DOSMETROS: efectivamente en ambos sentidos tiene esta misma resistencia, ademas el voltaje de cada uno de los 2 terminales con respecto a tierra tiene 0.654v.

pandacba: podría ser optico, pero este sensor solo tiene 2 terminales, seria posible emisor y receptor con solo 2 terminales?

Otro detalle es que ahi tiene un CI SMG8532XS, segun su hoja de datos dice que es un amplificador, aqui les adjunto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2017)

Coincido con Roberto , es una bobina !


----------



## unifim (Dic 8, 2017)

Gracias Roberto y DOSMETROS, en ese caso la señal de salida del sensor para el conteo de los pulsos sería corriente? seguramente son pequeñas corrientes, ahorita no tengo algún amperimetro a la mano (ni miliAmp. ni microAmp.) mañana en mi centro de estudios me prestare uno y lo probaré.  

Roberto, el amplificador y acondicionador de la señal de que tipo serían?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2017)

Hacete un osciloscopio de éstos 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...dex2.html#post1197213&ref=&ss=6712j2156608j24


----------



## unifim (Dic 8, 2017)

Muy bueno eso de hacer un osciloscopio, cualquier dia me dare tiempo para poder hacerme uno jeje. Gracias por el dato.

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 9, 2017)

unifim dijo:


> Gracias Roberto y DOSMETROS, en ese caso la señal de salida del sensor para el conteo de los pulsos sería corriente? seguramente son pequeñas corrientes, ahorita no tengo algún amperimetro a la mano (ni miliAmp. ni microAmp.) mañana en mi centro de estudios me prestare uno y lo probaré.
> 
> Roberto, el amplificador y acondicionador de la señal de que tipo serían?


Hola, el amplificador de señal, lo puedes hacer con un op-amp, el tema ganancia habrá que probar hasta alcanzar el valor aceptable. Luego rectificas y aplicas la señal a un Schmidt trigger. Y listo, ya tienes una señal para aplicar a un sistema digital.


----------



## unifim (Dic 11, 2017)

Gracias Roberto, si ya me estoy poniendo a estudiar el tema para acondicionar la señal.


----------

